# De derrière les fagots



## Necsus

Bonjour, forum! Allora, sempre dal film 'La guerre est déclarée', qual è il significato di questa espressione idiomatica? Sul Larousse ho trovato "de derrière les fagots" = della migliore qualità, coi fiocchi". Ma non mi sembra che si adatti molto al contesto in questione. Si parla sempre del tumore del figlio poco meno che duenne di Romeo e Juliette, il medico ha illustrato loro il risultato della risonanza magnetica e ha detto che non si può escludere che si tratti di un tumore rabdoide, una variante molto aggressiva. Forse l'espressione può voler dire qualcosa del tipo "che viene tirato fuori all'improvviso/che esce dal cilindro"? Ecco le battute:

JULIETTE - Je peux vous poser une question?
DR KALIFA - Oui.
ROMEO - Attends qu'est-ce que tu veux demander?
JULIETTE - Parce que tu comprends on sait pas ce que c'est que cette tumeur raptoïde. Moi j'aimerais bien savoir c'est quoi *ce truc qu'ils nous sortent de derrière les fagots*... je voudrais connaître le pronostic...
ROMEO - Il faut pas que tu poses cette question.
JULIETTE - S'il te plait....
ROMEO - T'es chiante...

Merci!


----------



## janpol

cet emploi me surprend aussi : pour moi, ça signifie "della migliore qualità" (Tu vas goûter ce bordeaux de derrière les  gagots" Peut-être l'ai-je laissé vieillir longtemps, bien caché derrière des fagots !)
ici, ça doit exprimer le côté inattendu


----------



## Aoyama

Janpol a raison mais l'expression est détournée. A l'origine c'est bien "très bon" mais ici "inattendu" ou "caché" ...


----------



## esteban

In questo caso, forse "dal nulla" potrebbe funzionare.

Moi j'aimerais bien savoir c'est quoi *ce truc qu'ils nous sortent de derrière les fagots*... <=> Io vorrei sapere cos'è 'sta loro storia *che viene dal nulla* ???

esteban


----------



## matoupaschat

Secondo me, l'idea è: "Vorrei sapere cosa c'è dietro questa parolona che tirano fuori dalla polvere". Mi dispiace di masticare così la lingua .


----------



## Necsus

Grazie a tutti! Matou, che cosa intendi con "dalla polvere"?


----------



## matoupaschat

Talmente poco usata da essere piena di polvere. Dal significato oscuro. Non riesco a trovare la parola esatta.


----------



## Necsus

Ah, okay, capito. Grazie.


----------



## boyd013

Dal significato oscuro. Non riesco a trovare la parola esatta.


----------

